# editors/nano ports



## chrcol (Mar 16, 2010)

On nano 2.2.3 I noticed the ctrl-v (page down) function is broken, changes in the 2.2.3 changelog shows a change related to this feature.

The problem is basically if the cursor is anywhere but on the top line position in the window then page down no longer goes down a full page, so for example if the cursor is 5 lines from the bottom them page down only moves down 5 lines instead of a full page, if the cursor is at the bottom page down doesnt do anything at all.

When I contacted the author of nano he blamed freebsd saying that somehow messed it up, I am curious of any other opinions on this, but to me it seems the change he made has had unintended consequences so is a new bug in nano.

as it stands its very annoying and I intend to use portdowngrade to roll it back to 2.2.2 on all my servers.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 16, 2010)

If you go to their site you can see the CVS logs for all the files. Look in src/move.c. Not a lot has changed and only two lines were removed. You could try this:


```
cd /usr/ports/editors/nano
make extract
```

Now navigate to work/src/move.c and add those lines again. Continue building the port with make and make install.

No idea if this would work though but you could give it a shot.


----------



## chrcol (Mar 16, 2010)

I have already used portdowngrade on a few servers but not all yet, so will try this and let you know.  thanks.


----------

